# Suche Code OnlineFussballManager



## bjoernihasi (11. Dezember 2011)

Servus Gemeinde,

da nicht nur Filme bei mir flimmern und PS3 gezockt wird, sondern auch noch ein Browsergame gespielt wird, suche ich nen Code für OFM aus der Sonderausgabe CBS von 01/12.

Falls einer das Spiel nicht spielt, aber die Zeitung hat, würde ich mich über ein vorzeitiges Geburtstgasgeschenk freuen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte pe PN melden.

Gruß Björn


----------

